# Char broil 4512



## phathead69 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just got a free char broil 4512. 1650 watts. Did search not finding much on here. 2 plans 
1. Long smokes brisket or butt. Evening before meal use my offset with wood of choice 4 to 6 hours then move to the preheated char broil set at 200 or so. Get some sleep then back to wood smoker the nxt morning. 
2. Use with anmps if it will go low enough to make jerky.
I know I need to run it thru it's paces and use my maverick to check temps. Any tips from owners or privous owners.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 23, 2018)

Your smoker is the same as a couple Brinkmann models. Gourmet and smoke n grill electric.   You need to have some kind of air in there for the pellets to work.  The tray will need to be shielded by a water pan or something and foil or whatever on top.

Mods can be found by checking the ECB threads .  Or Grand Goumet .


----------

